# Wheel colour change.



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

You may remember a while ago I posted up some pics of my new wheels in a gunmetal finish well I just had them re-powdercoated in matt black.
I think it works better with my colour scheme.
See what you think.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Did like the gunmetal but the black compliments your car very well


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Did like the gunmetal but the black compliments your car very well


Thanks,
I feel the same.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Look nice. What wheels are they? What's with the off centre bonnet stripe though? Makes it look a bit like a Clio 182...!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> Look nice. What wheels are they? What's with the off centre bonnet stripe though? Makes it look a bit like a Clio 182...!


Wheels are Speedline split rims in 19x8.5 front and 19x9 rear.

Stripe is custom.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We love stripes, but only on tour..
Steve


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Good choice.

My car is at body shop now having wheels, wing mirrors and fuel filler done in gloss black.
I was going to go for metallic antracite but was talked out of it, the colour will match the glossy grill and black diffuser.
(car is red)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jollyjack said:


> Good choice.
> 
> My car is at body shop now having wheels, wing mirrors and fuel filler done in gloss black.
> I was going to go for metallic antracite but was talked out of it, the colour will match the glossy grill and black diffuser.
> (car is red)


Lovely,that sounds like a good choice of colour to co-ordinate with red.
don't forget to post some pics of the result


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Will do, once I get it back and am home again as at present away with work.
I did think of going for CF wing mirrors but the cost was too steep and the guys at local body shop are very good.
Decided about the mirrors as thought it would look odd having black wheels and silver mirrors still, then saw photo on a thread on here of a black filler cap on red car and thought it looked good so that was that.

Only thing is my new winter use 18" wheels are standard silver so will have to get them done too. :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jollyjack said:


> Will do, once I get it back and am home again as at present away with work.
> I did think of going for CF wing mirrors but the cost was too steep and the guys at local body shop are very good.
> Decided about the mirrors as thought it would look odd having black wheels and silver mirrors still, then saw photo on a thread on here of a black filler cap on red car and thought it looked good so that was that.
> 
> Only thing is my new winter use 18" wheels are standard silver so will have to get them done too. :lol:


Have you tried TID for their CF mirror caps?

I have a set and the quality is first rate.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

hugy said:


> Have you tried TID for their CF mirror caps?
> 
> I have a set and the quality is first rate.


Didn't to be honest, bit late now.
Though the same colour on wheels, filler cap and mirrors should look good or so I hope.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jollyjack said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried TID for their CF mirror caps?
> ...


Yeah,
Should look good.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope this works.

Here are first photos.

I will take some better shots when I manage to get home and actually see car myself

Amazing how orange the car colour looks in the close up shots of the wheels.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Forgot to include this one.

Must get some black wheel nut covers now.
Then start thinking about the chrome surrond on front grill.


----------



## crannage (Jun 14, 2011)

Jollyjack, thats one stunning TT


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

crannage said:


> Jollyjack, thats one stunning TT


 [smiley=cheers.gif]

Thanks, I agree


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jollyjack said:


> Forgot to include this one.
> 
> Must get some black wheel nut covers now.
> Then start thinking about the chrome surrond on front grill.


That looks great Jack 8)

I like the center caps,I must get mine painted black or even better some CF ones.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks.

I was going to buy new centre caps from ebay as had seen some there and thought the grey ones would look odd but the bodyshop have painted them to match rest of wheel.

Glad everone likes the rotor wheels in black.
I was not sure before, but think now they suit car better than they did in silver as always thought they looked too open if you know what I mean.

Anyway have ordered the rear 4 rings badge in gloss black so first job to do when I get home.
After washing and protecting those wheels. 8)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jollyjack said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was going to buy new centre caps from ebay as had seen some there and thought the grey ones would look odd but the bodyshop have painted them to match rest of wheel.
> 
> ...


My rear rings are matt black which look great compared to the chrome.


----------

